# [RISOLTO] eth0 ed alsa

## Tigerwalk

Mi spiace ma da tre giorni nonostante diverse ricompilazioni e rifaciture di procedimenti indicati nell'handbook o sul forum non riesco a configurare l'eth0 (non lo vede proprio) e alsaconf, mi trova la scheda ma poi alsamixer non parte e ricevo un errore. Ho controllato e ricontrollato i moduli del kernel ma non riesco a venirne fuori. Non riesco a trovare il mio errore!

Posto qualcosa che può servire per chi ha voglia di aiutarmi.

Grazie in anticipo!

```
ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

07:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
```

```

alsaconf

Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

/etc/conf.d/alsasound: line 16: SAVE_ON_STOP:yes: command not found

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid module format       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Invalid module format      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid module format          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format                  [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                     [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                                          [ !! ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...
```

```
dmesg

p: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pci_hotplug: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

shpchp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pci_hotplug: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

shpchp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcspkr: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pci_hotplug: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

shpchp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

i2c_i801: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

eth1394: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

agpgart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

intel_agp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcmcia_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rsrc_nonstatic: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

yenta_socket: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcmcia_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rsrc_nonstatic: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

yenta_socket: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mmc_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sdhci: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

e100: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

bluetooth: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

bluetooth: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

bluetooth: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

rtc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_midi_event: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_midi_event: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3sa2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4236: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4232: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4232: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4232: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4232: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4232: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4232: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_cs4231: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es18xx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es1688: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es1688: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es1688_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_es1688: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb_common: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb16_csp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb16_dsp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb16: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb_common: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb8_dsp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb8: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb_common: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb8_dsp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_sb8: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_midi_event: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_mixer_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_page_alloc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_pcm_oss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq_device: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
```

Last edited by Tigerwalk on Sat Jun 02, 2007 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

per la scheda audio abilita le seguenti opzioni nel kernel:

```

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
```

per quanto riguarda la scheda di rete:

```

[*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

<*>   Generic Media Independent Interface device support

[*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

<M>   Intel(R) PRO/100+ support

```

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

grazie, provo subito!

devo ricompilare di nuovo o c'è un altro modo?

----------

## falko

Devi ricompilare è ovvio  :Wink: ; io ho la tua stessa scheda audio e mi funziona e penso che con le altre opzioni che ti ha menzionato  crisandbea ti dovrebbe funzionare anche la scheda di rete

----------

## Tigerwalk

lo spero, anche perchè adesso nel ricompilare ho visto che le opzioni per la scheda di rete erano già selezionate. Boh!

[EDIT]: Ricompilato ma non è cambiato niente. Adesso sto emergendo arts, sperando che mi aiuti almeno col suono...

Se avete altre idee.....

----------

## Tigerwalk

Risolto emergendo di nuovo i gentoo-sources e compilando con genkernel all e senza aggiungere alcun modulo "esterno" come avevo fatto prima, credendo che con genkernel venisse troppo scarno.

Si sente il suono e la scheda eth0 è riconosciuta. Adesso devo configurarla e non ricevo più nessun messaggio d'errore allo start del S.O.

Grazie a tutti!

----------

